# Monkey Style.



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2002)

Very dangerous!
http://www.humorweekly.com/funny/monkey.htm


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 3, 2002)

That is too funny. I love those jump spinning back kicks. Hell that monkey is better than most movie martial artists.


Tony


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2002)

Too funny! :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 3, 2002)

Arnisador...

You found my old TKD pictures. I told you I could do a pretty mean spinning heel!


----------



## tonbo (Sep 3, 2002)

That is great stuff.....it gives me hope that someday, *I* can get this MA stuff down....

Hey, if a *monkey* can do it.......

Peace--


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *You found my old TKD pictures. I told you I could do a pretty mean spinning heel! *



I was wondering who'd tattoo a monkey!


----------



## Roland (Sep 3, 2002)

I had gotten that before, but this was a clearer version.
Damn is he good, lol
I wonder if he does knife fights too.
Don't tell Gou if he does.
He is a sensitive monkey man.


----------



## Kenpo_student (Sep 25, 2002)

Wow. I wonder how long he has been training?


----------



## Dronak (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Too funny! :rofl: *



My thoughts exactly.    I'm always a little surprised that people manage to find stuff like this around the web.  Pretty much everything is on the web somewhere, I'm just amazed at what some people find sometimes.


----------



## hubris (Sep 26, 2002)

Does he teach? Where?


----------

